# How to get Rocky's pawprint.......



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

....for tattoo lol, I want his actual pawprint but unsure of what I could use that would not stain his fur and be non-toxic, just want a rough print on paper to give to the tattooist.

Fancy something like this with the letter R as well, very scared but have wanted a tattoo since ages but wanted something meaningful rather than something that is trendy just now, but will look really dated in 5-10yrs time.










It will be my first tattoo


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe a washable, non toxic ink pad? Put his paw on it then onto the paper.

Like this one: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JUMBO-STAMP-P...vr_id=&cguid=c51707dd1250a0aad546aa56fa9ab41d


Good luck with the tattoo by the way!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I would think that children's watercolour paints would work fine followed by an *immediate* bath  or you'd have those pawprints everywhere - lol


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

You can take him to an office supply store or somewhere with a photo copier and set his paw on the copy machine. Or if you have a scanner at home you can do the same thing - no stain, no mess and the perfect picture! Can't wait to see the tattoo - I think that's a really cute idea, however I would be scared to death because I hate needles!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was going to say maybe just a washable kid's marker...non toxic, and easy to rinse off after...just colour his paw pads and nail tips, imprint on paper, rinse off foot


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks, great ideas everyone!! Think im gonna try and photocopy him lol, there is a copier at work, will pop in there with him. Just hope I am brave enough to get it done....!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Lynda if you know any cool cops...bring Rocky into the local police station and ask to have him paw printed ))))

PS: this suggestion was compliments of my chi loving husband!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Hey Lynda if you know any cool cops...bring Rocky into the local police station and ask to have him paw printed ))))
> 
> PS: this suggestion was compliments of my chi loving husband!


OMG Laura that is so funny!!! Imagine poor Rocky getting his 'fingerprints' done, they might keep his details on file and he might get in trouble..............!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

It's so funny but I plan to get Shotzey's actual paw print as well! Find out who you want to do that tattoo first, I talked to a few when I was in NY. They can actually help you get the paw print in "print" hehe for you! I have to start all over again now that I'm in WA!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a friend who had this done last year. She had her little jack russle's paw print done in ink from a regular stamp pad and put on paper. She took that to the artist and he did it on skin. It looks really cool and has all her little hairs and little nail tips on the tattoo.

I have one tattoo and have thought about another incorporating paw prints. I was thinking of a flowering vine but instead of flowers putting in small multi-colored paw prints.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

WHen my dog passed, we used an ink pad to get her paw print. I know it wasn't toxic even thought the circumstance...


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

so your getting inked lynda, the photo copier sounds a good idea.choose your artist carefully. are there any tattoo conventions comming up near where you live, you will have some of the best artists attending as they like to show off their work, there are 2 people i will only go to, as i love there art work


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

photo copier is a great idea i wish i had thought of that lol , i have Sugars paw tattooed on my shoulder , i got her paw print with an ink pad  .


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

The photocopy idea is great. I love the idea of a tattoo with his pawprint


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Well Rocky had a wee trip to the dentists this morn (my work lol) and we used the photocopier in the office hahaha. It worked brilliantly thanks so much for the idea, his paw if bigger than i thought EEEEK lol!!

There is no tattooists up here, nearest is about 2 hrs drive away in Inverness, it is called Inver Ink and it have excellent reviews, know a few people that go there. So scared.........


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

you can buy numbing patches from the chemist  , they defiantly help lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

take 2 solphadene about an hour before hand lynda, takes the edge off, i swear its not what you think it will be, going to see if they have a website, oh and do not drink beer cider anything the night before, it will make you bleed


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Amanda! I don't think they have a website but they are supposed to be very good, lots of people are raving about them. They are REALLY busy. Will defo take painkillers for sure.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

sugarbaby said:


> you can buy numbing patches from the chemist  , they defiantly help lol


Hahaha thanks must have a look!


----------

